# mod_rewrite not working & "Redirection exceeded&quo

## alec

Hi - 

Frustrated by a PHP upgrade that borked my config, I deleted the entire /etc/apache, unmerged apache, and then remerged apache, mod_ssl, and php.  However, now that I'm trying to re-setup all my stuff, I have two problems.

The first is that mod_rewrite doesn't appear to function.  As I'm using a just-about stock apache.conf and commonapache.conf (with SSL, PHP, and webalizer ebuilded configs added, as well as the server e-mail admin changed), this puzzles me.  Specifically, I'm trying to set up Gallery (http://gallery.sourceforge.net), and after trying to use it normally, I went back through the setup script tells me it's not working (it had been working before).  Is there anything I can do to get those to start up?  Besides having them in both the modules sections in the apache.conf?

Second, I'm getting a wierd error.  I'm not sure if it's the script or the new PHP 4.2.0.  The script is Netjuke (http://netjuke.sourceforge.net/).  When I try and load it up, I get a popup error message that says "Redirection limit for this URL has been reached.  Unable to load the requested page."  Is this PHP or script-specific?  Is there a line in my php.ini that I've missed to let me redirect more?  I have a feeling this might be script-specific because my other PHP scripts (PHP-Nuke, Gallery, SysInfo, FTPStats) seem to function fine.

Thanks - any advice is appreciated.

-Alec Berryman

----------

## Nitro

Regarding your mod_rewrite problem, I'm not sure if mod_rewrite is included by default.  Run: httpd -l, it will list all your compiled in modules, if mod_rewrite isn't there, then you have to do some ebuild hacking to add it.

----------

